# 31540 & 31535



## dyoungberg (Jan 10, 2013)

The Dr performed laryngoscopy with excision of mass from left vocal cord & biopsy of right vallecular space lesion.  Can I bill 31540 & 31535-59?  Or are these 2 areas considered one?

Thanks
Debbie-CPC-A
NW FL Surgery Center


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jan 12, 2013)

Code 31535 is a column 2 code for 31540 , but a modifier is allowed in order to differentiate between the services provided.
*Use modifier with code 31535
Just make sure that the procedure performed qualifies for the addtional $$


----------



## dyoungberg (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks very much Candice for your assistance!  I appreciate your help.

Debbie


----------

